# Was ist das für eine Art Laich ?



## wan (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in der letzten Woche eine gallertartige Masse etwa 3-4 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche an der Teichfolie klebend gefunden.
Seit heute löst sich die Masse langsam auf und hat jede Menge schwarzer Punkte innen.
Daher vermute ich, das es sich um eine Art Laich handelt. Aber welcher ??

Ich habe zur Zeit 4 __ Molche, jede Menge Erdkröten-Kaulquappen und diverse __ Schnecken in meinem Teich.

Ach so: der Laich ist etwa 6 cm lang und jeweils 1 cm breit und hoch.

Wer weiss worum es sich hierbei handelt ?


Schönen Gruß aus Essen

Andreas


----------



## sigfra (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Art Laich ?*

Hallo Andreas...

ich als Laie würde sagen... entweder Schnecken... oder Froschlaich...  

ich tipp aber eher auf ersteres...


----------



## ~jens~ (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Art Laich ?*

hi,
also ich denke auch Schneckenlaich. Froschleich ist meiner Meinung ehr unwarscheinlich.


----------



## sabine71 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Art Laich ?*

Ich tippe auch auf __ Schnecken,  

die __ Frösche laichen eher im Jahr und die diesjährigen Kaulquappen sind jetzt schon Frösche 

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Art Laich ?*

Hallo Andreas,

wenn ich Deine Beschreibung und Deine Bilder mit diesem Betrag vergleiche:

http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/schneck/schneck.htm

tippe ich auch auf __ Schnecken.


----------



## WERNER 02 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Art Laich ?*



> Ich habe zur Zeit 4 __ Molche, jede Menge Erdkröten-Kaulquappen und diverse __ Schnecken in meinem Teich.



Morgen Andreas

Also Molcheier sind es keinesfalls. Denn die wickeln ihre Eier einzeln in Blätter.

Erdkröten hingegen legen ihre Eier in der Regel an den Gewässerrändern ab. Leicht zu erkennen. Laichschnüre.

Auch ich tippe auf Schneckenlaich. Allerdings von welcher Art, KEINE AHNUNG!!
Aber sieh mal hier: http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/algen/gallerte.htm

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Art Laich ?*

Hi,

wird Laich von Lymnea stagnalis (__ Spitzschlammschnecke) sein. Muß bei 6cm Laichklumpenlänge schon ein sehr großes Exemplar sein 

MfG Frank


----------

